# BBS and methylene blue do not mix!



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Toady I fed a new batch of free swimming angel fry a portion of newly hatched brine shrimp. The 20 gallon tank had about 18 drops of methylene blue (left over from when the eggs were unhatched). To my surprise, that contentration was enough to instantly kill live brine shrimp. ended up with a nice coating of shrimp on the bottom of the tank.

I did a 50% water change and re-fed, no dead brine shrimp and hundreds of babies with bright orange stomachs.

Anyone else notice this? I've been breeding for a long time and have never noticed this problem.

RBFG


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Pretty sure I've read about it being deadly to inverts, maybe even on the bottle.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been using Methylene blue for years, and have never noticed that happening. This is the first time I've had more than about 10 drops in the tank though.

RBFG


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

When I hatch angel eggs, I remove 80% of the water right after they hatch, and again daily. By the time I start feeding the the MB is pretty much gone.


----------

